# Is it worth it to upgrade to Multeq XT or Multeq XT32



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I currently own a Denon receiver that has Audyssey Multeq on a 5.1 set up. Is it worth upgrading to one that has Multeq XT or even better Multeq XT32? What is the advantage in having the other filters?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out this link. 

Moonfly wrote:
MultiEQ still eq's the subs. See here:

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would say its worth the upgrade for sure. XT add much better resolution for the speakers which aids all round better speaker and sub integration, though MulitEQ and eqXT have the same subwoofer resolution. XT32 steps the game up a fair bit more with 4 x the sub resolution and bringing the speaker resolution up to match the subs (a considerable increase in that department from 16x to 512x).

The extra resolution allows more accurate information to be collected about your room, and more accurate correction applied to your speaker system. It will be most profound in particularly bad rooms, but everyone should notice an improvement in their system form Multi EQ and stepping upto XT32. For subs alone, there is little reason to replace MulitEQ with only the XT system, as most of XT's advantage over MEQ is for the speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Personally, I will never own another AVR/SSP without XT32. However, if you are happy with your AVR, it might make more sense to keep it until it is time for a replacement. As Denon has excellent Resale Value, it should be fairly cost effective should you decide to upgrade now. What AVR do you currently have?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I own the Denon avr 1611 and I am considering buying the avr 1712 with Multieq XT.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> I own the Denon avr 1611 and I am considering buying the avr 1712 with Multieq XT.


Hello,
Aside for XT, that is pretty much a sideways move. On the whole I am against such moves as there is a good amount of money spent without major gains. However, you should be able to get the Onkyo TX-NR709 for around the same amount and it has a far, far stronger Amplifier Stage in addition to XT and THX Post Processing.

I realize that Onkyo has taken a bashing on some Forums, but even at those, the recent x09 Series has received almost universally positive Reviews. This includes them running much cooler which was a common complaint. Moreover, they have been out for a decent amount of time without any issues.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

You could get better sound quality by putting the cost of the new receiver into some room acoustic panels.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. Speakers and the Room itself are by far the most important elements for a great sounding HT and conversely the largest negative impact if either are truly compromised.


----------



## NormalZeit (Jan 6, 2012)

I own the ONKYO TX-NR808 and decide at the moment to Upgrade to a 1009 or 3009, mostly to get 9:2 instead of 7:2 for additional Front Hights.

The power oputput of a 1009 would be enough, but I've seen, that there ist also a difference in the Multieg XT between the two models.

Do you think it's worth the extra price, keeping in mind for the subwoofers I've additional amps and management.

Cheers and Thanks,

NormalZeit


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I honestly think if already considering the 1009 that the 3009 would be money well spent as XT32/SubEQ HT are truly fantastic. You also get a more powerful Amplifier Stage to boot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

> Is it worth it to upgrade to Multeq XT or Multeq XT32


 depends if spending $700.00 for XT32 is worth a true cost per sound difference is what your after, sure. I say look into treatments and save some of your cash.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Street Prices often make the difference in price not quite as extreme. AC4L has the 1009 for $949, but does not show stock of the 3009. However, they do have the XT32 equipped Denon AVR-4311 for $1249 that retails for about the same as the 3009.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## NormalZeit (Jan 6, 2012)

The Sub EQ won't be necessary for me, as I've there seperate amplifiers and EQs. The additional power from the 3009 isn't necessary too, as I use a dedicated amp for the Front speakers - so the AVR has only to power the four surround speakers and the front hights.

So for my understanding the only benefit would be XT32 instead of XT - so my question: Does this be a real advantage?


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

> XT32 equipped Denon AVR-4311 for $1249


 the Denon @ AC4L is "unavailable as I tried to buy it this morning.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would call Newegg and see if they have any 3009's. During the Weekends, their prices are almost always lower. Shame about the 4311 not being in stock at AC4L.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

NormalZeit said:


> The Sub EQ won't be necessary for me, as I've there seperate amplifiers and EQs. The additional power from the 3009 isn't necessary too, as I use a dedicated amp for the Front speakers - so the AVR has only to power the four surround speakers and the front hights.
> 
> So for my understanding the only benefit would be XT32 instead of XT - so my question: Does this be a real advantage?


XT32 has quite a lot more resolution that XT alone, in particular where the speakers are concerned, and is IMO well worth the investment.


----------

